# White face make up



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the best way to do white (zombie) face make up. My daughter is doing a dance compatition to "Creating A Monster". Any help would be very helpful.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

I find a greenish/gray tone is the best base to start with on zombie make up, then add dark colours to eyes, around the mouth, blood, wounds, etc.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks,but the dance director specified white face, although your way does sound much better. The whole stage lights,audiance distance thing........


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Look online til you find a "look" that you like. Try to replicate it. 
Don't use an oil based white makeup- it will come off her face & get all over. Use what's called a "creme" (tube) makeup or (even better) a white makeup that comes in a little pan & you use a flat sponge & water to activate it. Once white base is on, you want to powder it so it sticks...baby powder (not in the eyes). They key is to practice doing it- either on her or yourself so you get the feel of how the makeup goes on and where/how to put the colors. Not sure why the dance teacher doesn't want everyone to look the same, but you might want to not worry to much about how it looks for a dance competition.Probably just a basic dark smudgy eye and wrinkle lines, downturned uneven mouth....


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Debbie5.....We tried it with the white stuff like you get at Spirit, But it stayed wet and would rub off ......Do you know where to get the type you are talking about (tpye of store )......As far as look basically its white face,black eyes, and shudged big lipstick.....All the girls are in different costumes,so they want them all different.....Thanks for the help I'll see if we can find the stuff you were talking about


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd skip the stuff from Spirit, Try Ben Nye, I've used that stuff a lot. It is easy to apply and stays put really well.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

The Ben Nye makeup (or even Mehron) are great high quality stage and theater make up that won't smear and run like the rest of the cheap stuff.

http://www.stageandtheatermakeup.com/bennye.htm?gclid=CPj3iabN-6YCFUHr7QodOUxjtA

Amazon.com: Halloween Makeup Kit - Ghoul: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@210M1QtlzNL

If you are pressed for time and can't order online, then look for a theater supply store in your area. Maybe even ask the school drama teacher for help.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm..I have used a cheapie, water based drug store cream makeup and had it stay on after powdering, but you won't find that now (unless a party store sells it).It won't last all day, but would work for a recital. Just look at the ingredients; if some type of fat is one of the first ingredients, it's not what you want. You want water in it, not oils. Ben Nye or Mehron are great, but I'm not sure if you want to drop $$ on makeup for one night.
Here's where I get mine:
http://www.thecostumer.com/c-3562-ben-nye-color-cake-foundation.aspx

Wait..I just thought...what about regular drugstore makeup?? If you find a really pale concealer stick (NOT a liquid..it will be too thin) and put baby powder on it, it would be pale. Or you could use a white eye crayon...just make sure to powder it well.

Or Desitin..LOL..Just kidding. Don't want her smelling fishy.

If you have a good party store near you: See the cream makeup tube on this page? That will work..you DONT want the thin round pot called "grease" makeup. The glow- in-the-dark makeup is white..$1.99 can't hate that. 
http://www.partycity.com/search.do?query=makeup&sortby=bestMatchesDescend&pp=20&page=2

FYI: You dind't say how old your daughter is, but make sure you have a plan for getting the makeup OFF. Don't do what I did and put green eyeliner right around my 4 year olds eye, and then had to fight to get the damn stuff off with a makeup remover pad.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

If you have time to order this, or even for future use this is some great makeup that I have used alot. It goes on easy and stays on. It is also easy to clean off when done. Check it out.

http://www.evilfirelizard.com/products/items.asp?categoryId=16


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

FYI: You dind't say how old your daughter is, but make sure you have a plan for getting the makeup OFF. Don't do what I did and put green eyeliner right around my 4 year olds eye, and then had to fight to get the damn stuff off with a makeup remover pad. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shes 7 and been dancing since she was 2 or so......she has plenty of experence with make up removal. 
I think we'll try the Ben Nye stuff. We have several dances to do so the price is not that bad.
Thanks for all the help......


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I love the ease and look of good old artist acrylic paints. The water based ones that you get in a tube at the kraft store. They are easy to blend with other colors. They dry fast and wash off at the end of the night with warm soap and water.
No creamy mess...no powder everywhere...cheap and easy to find. You should experiment on the back of your hand a few times before you go for the face.....Non-toxic too.

For added zombie texture use white glue and paper towels or toilet tissue. Also nice to have a hair dryer handy to speed the process up a bit.


----------

